# Suggestions



## 19676 (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok, I am ready to try something else (natural or over the counter). I am a teacher and will soon be off for break. This will give me a little time to experiment.I take calcium which helps some, but is not always consistent. I supplement with fiber, too. However, it is always a guessing game. Just recently I have experienced severe 'd' when I tried a generic Immodium. Therefore, I am scared to try regular Immodium.Soooooo, I'm looking for ideas and suggestions. How about flavonoids? Which kind? Do they work?Your advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If you want to talk to a couple of others about the Provex we use, I will send you their e-mail addresses. (The preference for Provex has to do with the fact that there are actual studies showing it's efficacy; something that you will not get with health food store brands.) It did take some time for me to see an improvement and it might be a useful predictor if you have a history or family history of cardio problems.Other possibilities would seem to be the aloe spoken about on this Board. Then there is mangosteen; although that seems a bit pricey, hypno, IBSocol. If a treatment doesn't exist within that list, supplementation might not work for you. I'm gone from the 24th to 27th if you do want to write.Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

what is provex and what does it dooo?


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Aloe Supplements (Aloe Gold),Metaberry,Mangosteen JuiceGood luck


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Guys this maybe off the topic abit but i use zantec tablets when it is really heavy.


----------

